# advice on follicle size from panicky clomid chick



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey ladies  

just wondered if anyone could help put my mind at rest before I start my nightmare   this month.

I went for my clomid scan today - the nurse found one follicle in my left ovary of 17mm and two in the right - both just over 10.
She told me to be happy with this and that I should only count on having one 'potential' follicle this month - ie the 17mm one.
She also told me it wasn't worth having a day21 test because I will definitely ovulate within the next 36 hours as they were going to give me an hcg injection which guarantees ovulation. ( I 'qualified' for it under the unit's policy which states that people who have follicles over 17mm can have it if the consultant thinks it's neccessary - though I don't know why I need it as I ovulate naturally?)

Thing is - I can't help but feel a bit   and starting to panic - as last month I had two large follicles in the left ovary of 18 and 20 with a small one of only 8'ish on the right. Yet this month I have smaller follicles, and only one of any kind of mature size - despite it being my second cycle of clomid? Am I right to be worried?

I would have thought they would be 'bigger and better' this month. I asked the nurse whether it was worth waiting for the smaller ones to get 'bigger' (as this is only cd 11 for me) so I could 'boost' my chances, but she said no - that because they were only 10mm at this stage it was unlikely they would actually mature to anything more. She just told me one was all I needed and to cross my fingers!!

I know I should feel lucky to have the one - many women don't get that far - but I can't help but think this will narrow my chances this month.

Oh well  - here's to lots of   over the next 36 hours and hoping that dh's  will do it's job!!

I'm going to go   waiting til I can test in 17 days!

'panicky clomid chick'

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Follicles grow about 1-2mm per day & if you've already got one at 17mm which is about to rupture then the other one wouldn't have grown enough to rupture at same/similar time...as you know, you can release more than one egg within 24hours but not days apart...the other follicle will just be reabsorbed back into your body. 

For a follicle to rupture it needs to be minimum of 18mm so yours sounds just about right...I've not had the hcg injection to trigger ovulation but I think that the follie ruptures/egg released about 24 hours or so later (although I could be wrong on this timing so please someone correct me). Even if you left it a while longer hoping the other follies would mature then it's likely that the one follie of 17mm would rupture within next few days anyway so the other follies wouldn't have a chance to mature...does that make sense  Just re-read it & not sure if it does !! 

Also, it doesn't necessarily mean you'll have more or better follies the more you take clomid...it's best not to over stimulate them as this can cause problems (OHSS)...better to have one or two good quality mature follies.  Each month we react differently...on my 1st cycle I had 2 mature follies both on my right ovary, following next 2 months I had a mature follie on each ovary...each cycle I had more follies but others were too small to rupture so only 2 matured each cycle. I'm on my 4th cycle now & not had scan so no idea what's going on ! 

I'm like you in that I also ovulate naturally & take clomid to boost things basically "more eggs, more chance"...our consultant said that as I have naturally high progesterone level (before clomid) that it's likely I release more than one egg sometimes anyway...so clomid really is a boost ! We were also told that if more than 2 mature follies then they would advise to take extra precautions & avoid pg that month as risk of higher multiple births.

Anyway, not sure if I've helped but wanted to wish you loads of luck...
Take care & good luck  
Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi i have been on clomid for almost a year and have only ovulated twice before, i went for scan and have 1 follie think it was only 12 ish mm but they said it would hopefully release an egg over the weekend. I had a +ve opk test yesterday so fingers crossed i have ovulated this month (am now on 100mg clomid, started on 25 then 50 then 75 as am quite light). You dont have to worry about being only 1 follie as they worry if more than 1 as it can cause complications, you are so lucky that clomid has induced ovulation straight away. I wish you all the luck in the world, will keep my fingers crossed for you,
              twiggy x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for your words of reassurance guys - but you know how your mind can start to go   when you aren't able to just let 'nature' take 'it's course'

I know I'm lucky in that my body is obviously responding to just 50mg of clomid but it's the realisation that not even this gives you a cast iron guarantee of a pregnancy.

Finger crossed for you too this month Twiggy xx

Natasha - your follicle explanation was spot on (about the smaller follies not having a chance to mature coz of their size - this is what the nurse was explaining to me today) Thing is I guess I wouldn't even be worrying if I wasn't monitoring like this.

we need to boost those clomid   numbers this month - so here's hoping this cycle's got your name on it ladies!

off to bed now - only seven hours until another dreaded work day (can't concentrate at all at the minute!) - so I'd better go and find dh!

nite nite

S
xxx ...zzzzzzz


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks b3ndy,
                  i am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone this cycle as well, good luck.
I went to clinic and got a blood test yesterday to see if the 100mg clomid has made me ovulate, will find out on tuesday then its the 2ww. I have my hopes up this month as never usually ovulate but i know deep down it probably wont work, am addicted to watching baby programmes on discovery health, is not healthy am obsessed! take care,
                          twiggy xxx


----------

